# Fetal Demise with manual removal placenta



## lindab (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi have a question, does anyone have any advice on delivery fetal demise 16 week with manual removal of placenta?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## gpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

I would try to bill a CPT code of 59414 with a diagnosis of 632.  You will probably have to add a diagnosis to reflect with or without hemorrhage.  666.02/666.24 or 667.02/667.14 and also v27.0.


----------



## gost (Dec 2, 2010)

Since this was not a live birth, V27.0 would not be appropriate.  632 would since she was less than 22 weeks.  If the doctor delivered the still born, you can bill for that as well with 59409.


----------



## tgessinger (Dec 2, 2010)

See CPT code 59855 this is an induced abortion code (using ie: cytotec suppositories) for an admit to hospital & daily visits,  vaginal delivery less than 20 weeks and delivery of placenta. I have used this code many times and have had no problems getting reimbursement from carriers. I use the Dx code appropriate for the individual patient's circumstances. I have used 655.XX codes or 632. Good Luck


----------



## lindab (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Dec 7, 2010)

The practice I code for we use cpt 59820 when D/C is done 1st trimester and 59821 2nd trimester w/diagnosis code 632. you may also look at code 59812 to see it that applie instead.


----------



## preserene (Dec 8, 2010)

It is first of an ABORTION category. In abortion the removal of placenta is a mandatory procedure along with the procedures of Abortion- induced, incomplete or missed or surgical intervention or completion.
What ever happened in the process, the main fact is it was not a DELIVERY PROCESS.
What was the real scenario? Did she passed out the fetus spontaneously or after induction Was the placenta removed with the cervix open after the fetal expulsion?
Or was  the whole procedure undertaken with closed cervial os. Was there an event of D& C or D& E at all? 
I ask this because to report it as 59820- as a missed abortion completed surgically. or59812 incomplete abortion or 59840, 59841- as induced abortion; in those cases , the manual removal of the placenta during the process, need not be reported separately.
Can you post it with more info?


----------

